# Deer Creek Dove



## thegcdawg (May 26, 2008)

Tried the dove fields at Deer Creek over the weekend. After 2 outings came back with only 3 birds. If I had managed to shoot EVERY bird I saw, I might have got a limit. Anybody else having same luck there? Too bad there is no finch season, they were everywhere.


----------



## littleking (Jun 25, 2005)

im betting they were gone second day of season


----------

